# Roof bars, boxes, cycle carriers roof and rear!



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Dear all,

did a search but not found owt. Apologies if I've missed an obvious thread.

Has anybody found a successful combo for the R35 of:

1. a rear bike carrier + roof bars and roof box?
2. Roof bars and bike carrier?

If so, I'd love to hear your experience in using these accessories...

... if it's even possible with an R-35!

Cheers,

Dom. :bowdown1: opcorn:


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

What got me thinking was seeing these rear bike carriers for cars with spoilers:

Rear 2 Bike Carrier for Cars With Spoilers
Rear 3 Bike Carrier for Cars with Spoilers

Thinking of finding a stockist for a trial fit!

and roof box on a rather nice Swedish 2011 GT-R:

Mr. Olsson's Sexy Beast


----------



## stoddie (Dec 13, 2010)

mr olssons car looks like its a thule system on it - but they dont list one for the gtr on their site.

maybe he adapted it himself to fit?


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

stoddie said:


> mr olssons car looks like its a thule system on it - but they dont list one for the gtr on their site.
> 
> maybe he adapted it himself to fit?


Thanks for the spot! Never would be able to guess myself.... I wonder if Olsson's on here... might try an email... they may well have fitted bike carriers too being sporty outdoor types!


----------



## stoddie (Dec 13, 2010)

an email might be worth a shout.

id be interested in a rack of some sort to carry the bike, but the rear bike carriers tend to mark paintwork (from what ive read) 

Best bet is a roof mount.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Someone did post a picture of their bike rack on here some time ago, looked very similar to the ones you linked, cant find the thread though.


----------



## Lagoo (Mar 4, 2010)

robsm said:


> Someone did post a picture of their bike rack on here some time ago, looked very similar to the ones you linked, cant find the thread though.


That will be my pal Bazza G's.http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/135572-cycle-carrier-gtr.html


----------



## stoddie (Dec 13, 2010)

cheers for that mate.

not so sure id like it on the boot though - would much rather use roof bars as that front wheel looks like it would bounce off the spoiler.


----------



## Kris C (Jan 3, 2005)

Antone had any luck with the roof bars or any clues as to what feet can be adapted?


----------



## THL (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello, has anyone had any luck with a roof box on a R35?


----------

